# OCZ Vertex 4 Issue



## jgunning (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi all,

So I got a brand new ocz vertex 4 yesterday, had a few issues.Upon installing windows in the "unpacking windows files" section it didnt get to 1% before it errored out saying that a file was missing or corrupt. (Note however: A week before this i used the same dvd drive and windows disc (legit and propper) to re-install windows on my old ssd (kingston 64gb). After trying several times and continuing to fail, i started trouble shooting, i tried unplugging all other hdd's except the new ssd and dvd drive, still failed. occassionally it got to 11% then got stuck...at this stage i went to bed. 
When i woke up this morning i tried again, failed straight away.I then swapped sata cables with one of the hdd sata cables and it worked, it took about 45minutes though! =\ 
However then i used that old sata cable on a different drive in windows and it worked too!!
after everything it works fine in windows..but im wondering whether the ssd has a fault, however as many of you know there are no testing tools really for ssd's yet.. =\ 

I installed all the standard drivers, did windows update and updated the firmware for the ssd and still is going ok..but im very nervous that something is still amiss!as I dont really know what happened to make it work!!?

Anyone have any thoughts..?ideas?Comments?Suggestions..?

Much appreciated guys.

Cheers.


----------



## Soup (Oct 30, 2012)

Check the performance and health with this.


----------



## jgunning (Oct 31, 2012)

Ran this app..And all checked out ok..hmmmmm  =(


----------



## Arrakis9 (Oct 31, 2012)

This is the same exact problem i was having with my drives... the solution was to do an RMA the drive is going to fail on you soon and not work at all


----------



## jgunning (Oct 31, 2012)

Arrakis+9 said:


> This is the same exact problem i was having with my drives... the solution was to do an RMA the drive is going to fail on you soon and not work at all



Really...?  But if I rma it and they test it now it will probably work for them..lol!So should I wait for it to die or should i just rma it and see what they say..?and what do I put as the reason for the rma..?


----------



## jgrahl (Oct 31, 2012)

put the exact reason for the problem.  i would RMA it.


----------



## jgunning (Nov 1, 2012)

jgrahl said:


> put the exact reason for the problem.  i would RMA it.



righto, I have submitted an rma. Hopefully it will just be replaced. Thanks for all your help guys


----------



## Steevo (Nov 11, 2012)

GPT for UEFI BIOS is-can be a pain with older windows disks. 


I had to use some tools to get windows to install at all, and then a couple more from a USB 3.0 drive. But it took about 4 minutes to install windows 7 on a computer once I got it done.


----------



## jgunning (Nov 12, 2012)

Steevo said:


> GPT for UEFI BIOS is-can be a pain with older windows disks.



Please explain...


----------



## Steevo (Dec 3, 2012)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=167245

Newer Win 7 disks and 8 have support for it, older disks would have issues installing. I had an image I created from an older disk, I had to delete it and recreate a new copy for USB installs, with the USB 3.0 and other drivers injected to get my installs to work.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 3, 2012)

Download a new W7 iso


----------



## jgunning (Dec 4, 2012)

Steevo said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=167245
> 
> Newer Win 7 disks and 8 have support for it, older disks would have issues installing. I had an image I created from an older disk, I had to delete it and recreate a new copy for USB installs, with the USB 3.0 and other drivers injected to get my installs to work.



Interesting, but I use a disc anyway, dont use an iso.


----------

